# Ricoh GX E3300N/E3350N for sublimation



## marimbab (May 21, 2011)

Hi, I bought a Ricoh GX e3350n printer for sublimation, after calling around for ink supplies, this (highlighted) is the response I got from one of the suppliers. Can you please let me know what you think from experience to those who have experience with these two printers.

Hi, the Ricoh GXe3350 isn't a supported printer. We are advised by Sawgrass that only the GXe3300 is supported which means that we can offer no support, help, trouble shooting, colour profiling etc with the GXe3350. My advice would be not to use the GXe3350 for sublimation printing as I fear you will be wasting £155 + vat on cartridges and then buying the GXe3300 and another set of cartridges to get it working. Sorry but I can't supply you sublimation cartridges for the GXe3300


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The inks carts work fine. You will need to use 
an icc profile like we supply.

I have installed a fair number in Canada and
Outside the USA.


----------



## marimbab (May 21, 2011)

Thank you David, I got the ICC Profile


----------



## Sizer (Sep 10, 2011)

I just bought one of these (Ricoh Aficio GX E3350N), brand new unopened for £45!!!

Is there any chance I could get a copy of that ICC profile please?


----------



## signtaztic (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello,

could omeone send me the icc profile for the gx3350.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Sizer (Sep 10, 2011)

signtaztic said:


> Hello,
> 
> could omeone send me the icc profile for the gx3350.
> 
> ...


In ma dropbox : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2378310/GXe3300n DyeTrans HiQuality.icm


----------



## signtaztic (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you very much.

Ian


----------



## gisbur45 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello,

could omeone send me the icc profile for the gx3350.

Thanks
Aron


----------



## gisbur45 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello,

could omeone send me the icc profile for the gx3350.

Thanks


----------



## Sizer (Sep 10, 2011)

Ive emailed it, but there is a link up there ^^ to it aswell.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I have email it to you.
See condesystems's Channel - YouTube for video instructions.
Use the rpcs driver. Do not use the pcl driver.


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Who can sent me the icc profile for the Ricoh gx 3300 for use with corel draw x4? Thanks in advance...


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Are you in the USA?


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

No from The Netherlands


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Send me an email at dgross[USER=79915]@Conde[/USER].com


----------



## Tinkky (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi all im totally new to this and would like some advice off the more experienced. I have the ricoh GX e3350e printer and looking to do sublimation now i read on the web that its not recommended but this thread seems to say different. So heres my questions 
1. Can u use this printer just by using the ricoh GX e3300n icc profile or are there other problems ?
2.The printer has none sub ink in it already will this cause problems if i swap the cartridges for the sub ink with old ink being in system etc.

Reason im asking is to buy the ricoh GX e3300n with sub ink is about £300 the inks alone are about £160 so quite a saving if it will work also even if being a used printer is going to cause a problem i can get another GX e3350n for £50.

Any help and advice from the more experienced greatly appreciated.
Thanks tinky


----------



## Tinkky (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi again all. Anybody want to give there input to my question ? Just waiting on any info than i can decide what i should do.

Thanks Tink


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The 3350 works perfect.
I have one on my desk.
The 3300 icc profile works fine.
The only difference is the 3350 has an extra
Personality called pcl. We use rpcs.


----------



## Tinkky (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok cheers david not sure what u mean regarding pcl and rcps and how it would effect me etc. Like i said im a complete novice when it comes to sub.
Do you have any views on puting sub cartridges in a machine which has standard carts in at the moment ?. Was wondering if this will cause a problem with them mixing inside the machine etc.

Thanks tinky


----------



## leeoensuk (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I am in the Uk and have just got a RICOH GX 3050n is there any chance that any of you great people out there have a icc profile for this ???

many thanks in advance

lee


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, desperately trying to track down an ICC for the 3300/3350 printer suing the sublijet carts - bought them seperately on Ebay, from two private sellers, for great price, only missing piece of the jigsaw is the Sawgrass ICC, if anyone could help, please let me know.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

pisquee said:


> Hi, desperately trying to track down an ICC for the 3300/3350 printer suing the sublijet carts - bought them seperately on Ebay, from two private sellers, for great price, only missing piece of the jigsaw is the Sawgrass ICC, if anyone could help, please let me know.


Tim,

Sawgrass does not provide a ICC file for the "R" series and instead supplies "Power driver", which has the ICC's built in. Some vendors like Conde have been making their own ICC's for Sawgrass inks on their own.

But you can get the Powerdrive and support docs here ...

Sawgrass Technologies - Technical Support - SubliJet-R - Ricoh GX e3300N


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

I thought they had ICCs for OSX?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

pisquee said:


> I thought they had ICCs for OSX?


I do stand corrected .... but you didn't mention you're a Mac user, this link below does show a Mac profile for the 3300 though ...

Sawgrass Technologies - SubliJet-R PowerDrivers & MacProfiles


----------



## scarrington2011 (May 10, 2017)

Sizer said:


> In ma dropbox : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2378310/GXe3300n DyeTrans HiQuality.icm


Hello! Could you send me this ICC profile? Link doesn't work anymore.


----------

